
Caddy web server no longer completely open source - openoi
https://github.com/mholt/caddy/issues/2542#issuecomment-493217901
======
detaro
In what way is it not open source? I don't get why that random question is
supposed to be evidence of anything?

~~~
openoi
Parts, the modified Listener, has not been open sourced. Caddy's author was
quick to deflect and squash any discussion about what else is held private.

The easiest answer would have been a "sure, here's the link". Instead the
thread has been locked for being off-topic, yet the original issue and the
question concern the same thing.

~~~
navd
As someone who is working on Caddy, I can assure you that Caddy is still very
much open source! mholt and I have been working on version 2 which has a lot
of improvements over the first version of Caddy. It's not in a releasable
state yet.

We are currently at a stage where we are getting feedback from the community
on our current progress. If you want to be a part of that, feel free to reach
out to one of us.

------
openoi
Open source is about transparency, which covertly tweaking the wording of a
thread is not.

Yet since this issue got some more attention user "mholt" has changed the
thread, now merely strongly claiming it were open source but not actually
publishing or referring to the closed source portions, unable to confirm there
were none and it were something innocuous like a backport from Go 1.13.

Nonetheless a use of force, him keeping the right to develop the discussion
further to himself but denying the same to others.

Does Caddy run afould a LGPL? Is it about this? If you cannot bear sharing and
the question "how did you solve this?", then don't claim to be an open source
author.

------
openoi
Another reason why reproducible builds in open source are so important. The
version of Caddy you can compile yourself is different from that you are
offered as download. And there's nowhere a notice to be found about that
intransparent move.

~~~
elcore
Caddy's build are reproducible as per
[https://github.com/golang/go/wiki/Modules](https://github.com/golang/go/wiki/Modules).
The downloader offers you to extend Caddy with plugins, and this will change
the hash of the binary compared to a straight build from the source code. Keep
in mind that Telemetry is enabled by default in the source code, unlike @ the
downloader, this changes the hash too.

